# new grow



## BSki8950 (Feb 8, 2007)

Alright well im just starting one Ak-48 seed under two 23 watt cool white CFL's and one warm white 30 watt. not alot of light but its lookin alright so far ( i would say ). I dont have a whole for the fan yet but i got a regular circulating fan that i put on every night and i open the door. Its a small space prob around 2 ft by 2 ft. I know its too small to have a good grow but im only using it for now. But what i was thinkin was puting this AK in a different grow set up and using this box for the lowryder plant i have been hearing so much about. let me know what you think. :ccc:


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 8, 2007)

i was wondering if clay is better then plastic containers ... i heard clay was better because it alows good root growth due to the air going through the clay ... but on the other hand i have to water alot with clay


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 9, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Alright well im just starting one Ak-48 seed under two 23 watt cool white CFL's and one warm white 30 watt. not alot of light but its lookin alright so far ( i would say ). I dont have a whole for the fan yet but i got a regular circulating fan that i put on every night and i open the door. Its a small space prob around 2 ft by 2 ft. I know its too small to have a good grow but im only using it for now. But what i was thinkin was puting this AK in a different grow set up and using this box for the lowryder plant i have been hearing so much about. let me know what you think. :ccc:


*Your baby is looking good. Yes that would work good for some Lowryder's. Not sure about the clay pot thing. *


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 9, 2007)

those lights for one plant will do you well for atleast 3-4 weeks. maybe a few more for flowering.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks guys... i just picked up this 20 dollar CFL grow light for indoor growing kinda $$$ but i can always return it if i dont see any change. its a 17 watt and it doesnt look that bad .. i was just curious


----------



## the_riz (Feb 9, 2007)

lookin good BSki


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 11, 2007)

Heres some more recent pics. the plant is about 2.5 weeks old and its growing thicker but not getting all that tall which im happy with . that grow light seems to be helping things.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

that becouse you are using CFL's  they keep your plants short and bushy  rather then tall and skinny


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 11, 2007)

makes sense to me


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well the plant is growing .... i got a splitter for my bulbs so now i have two 23 watt cool white CFL's and one 17 watt CFL grow light and one 30 watt Warm white CFL. Im starting to see just a shade of yellow on some of the bigger leaves ( prob wont be able to see because of the low detail camera) I dont know if its from the Miracle grow soil im using or the lights being too close.. I dont think thats it... anyways heres some pics..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2007)

*Looking good. Sorry man but can't see any yellowing on your baby. Where abouts is it on the bigger leaves? What is the PH of your water? Just to be on the safe side raise your light up about 1/2 to 1 inch. See what happens over the next few days. *


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 12, 2007)

yea i figured you wouldnt be able to see it. but its kinda right in the middle of the leaves and its not that yellow but u can see a little of it coming through. I have been using bottled drinking water and i havent tested the Ph yet.. I also noticed just now a little film around the main stem. I think ive seen the film before on my other grow and it wasnt that serious. But yea i will move the lights and see what happens. Thanks TBG.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 12, 2007)

hey ski...I looked and I don't see anything except a beautiful lady.  Keep an eye on her, but I wouldn't make any big changes.  She looks pretty good buddy.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks theyorker.. i really dont know if it is a lady yet but its starting to look that way . but im wishing !


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 12, 2007)

the film around the stem means it is getting thicker and stronger.

on the 13w bulb can you take the clear plactic thing off? (would make it brighter..

they are about 3 weeks old? something is wrong...

bottled water is usually a little high in ph. get the test strips or a ph meter off ebay. shoot for 6.5


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2007)

yea thats what i said its not growing that big for is age. but it looks healthy . the 17 watt growl light plastic is a pain in the butt to take off but im gunna try today


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 13, 2007)

If it's seems a shade or so lighter in the middle fo the leaves, what i've noticed with my grows, its just the color of new growth. If it get discolored aroud the outside of the leaves then it could , and useually does, indicate a problem.


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 13, 2007)

what type of soil do you have. 
dont think their is anything worng maybe are you counting from the time you germed them instead of when they popped out of the soil.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2007)

yea schlendrake i know what u mean but thats not the case.. and ZMAN the thing was i had the plant under almost no light for the first week because i didnt have grow box at first. So really its like 2 weeks into actual growing.. I still need to test the PH but the soil im using is Miracle-Grow (Moisture Control). It says it feeds plants up to three months. I didnt want this type of soil to start a because i heard nuts are good for a plant when it first starts...But neways the yellow is starting to become spots on some leaves.. So im thinkin its the nuts but i honeslty have no idea. I had the yellow spots on my other grow and i just stoped using nuts and it eventually went away. I moved the lights like TBG said. and its getting hot in the grow box but not that hot. let me know if you have any ideas . Thanks . I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2007)

alright i hate this camera but heres a pics ... you can almost see the yellow


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 13, 2007)

What strain is this? From what I can see it almost looks like it needs neuts. Light colored fan leaves are a sign of low mag.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2007)

yea but it has nutes already in the soil .. its Ak-48. i really dont know


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2007)

yea i need help ... the plant is spotty


----------



## Doman (Feb 13, 2007)

What do you mean by spotty.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2007)

yellow spots


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

any damaged spots wont get better. just use ph'd water for 1 week or 2 and it will pick up. a plant that small doesnt need nutes.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 14, 2007)

yea i know it doesnt need nutes but there wasnt that much of a selection for soil at the time.. the soil has the nutes in it


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> But neways the yellow is starting to become spots on some leaves.. *So im thinkin its the nuts* but i honeslty have no idea. I had the yellow spots on my other grow and *i just stoped using nuts* and it eventually went away. .


 
i think i maybe mixed up.

are you or have you used any nutes this grow beside the mg soil?


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 14, 2007)

no no no when i said i had been using nutes that was on my grow i had over the summer ... im not using nutes for this grow . just the MG soil. It says my (other grow).


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-pH-Mete...83QQihZ006QQcategoryZ3243QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks ZMAN


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 14, 2007)

i will post another pic of the plant later and see what you guys think


----------



## Doman (Feb 14, 2007)

Well spots happen sometimes.  Infact one of my plants that immediately showed spots after it produced it's first leaves, is now one of my strongest plants.  The rest are all having problems of some type (and the rest are also in generic soil, I see where the problem is).


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 15, 2007)

alright im still workin on gettin that Ph meter .. I know its really important .. but since the lights have been moved up the plant is growing slightly taller ... i see some undergrowth coming in. Lets see what you think.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 16, 2007)

maybe i should put this in the grow journal section .. i dunno


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

I dont know if anyone else here will agree with me but I am growing cfls and I have mine tuned on their side with a homemade reflector just a cut open coke can panted flat white on the inside this seems to me to derect more of the light to the plant because there is more serface area on the side of the bulb than the tip


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 17, 2007)

have you looked for spidermites with a scope or magnifying glass? they laeve little yellow spots over the surface of the leaves.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 17, 2007)

have you looked for spidermites?can see them with a keen eye.
They leave yellow spots over the surface leaves


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 17, 2007)

plant is lookin good


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks ZMAN.. well here is how the plant is looking on week 4.. ( remember i had no light on it for a week or so ).  But i left my place for the weekend and i came back and things were looking good. i had my friend water it. I tried to get a shot of the undergrowth with my camera but it didnt really come out. The yellow dots i was worried about are still there but are not spreading rapidly. I am still worried though and im still working on getting a PH meter. But Im loving the way things are going as of now. let me know what you think.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 19, 2007)

i dont worry im not going to eat it .. haha that fork kinda just slipped into the pick ...... And Shuggy ive looked very hard but there are no signs of spider mites anywhere...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 19, 2007)

probably me,just paranoid.Had a dose of em very recently,crop DESTROYED!! All in the space of a couple of days,3rd wk flower,still smokin` the ***** though.
:48:


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 19, 2007)

there ya go .. yea hey advice is good advice to me .. thanks man


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking good. Keep up the good work. Actually I know the'll do well sitting on top of a Maxim mag. Hey who doesn't grow when you read that mag.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 20, 2007)

haha good eyes schlendrake.. yea i just put it there for the pic ... great mag though


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 20, 2007)

I was wondering ... If my PH is too high or too low what should i do ?


----------



## Doman (Feb 20, 2007)

Add something to balance it out if it's too high or too low.  Add a base if it's too low, add an acid if it's too high.  There are plenty of threads that go into more detail on here.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 20, 2007)

o alright thanks ... The yellow spots are almost translucent .. Im gettin worried


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 20, 2007)

maybe its the heat from the tinfoil or maybe i have the lights 2 close


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 23, 2007)

Alright well ive had the flu for about a week now and my baby is not doing so good either ...  I havent been able to pick up a PH meter because i have been so sick. But the plant is not looking good ... the plant isnt looking as thick as it once was and its drooping and the yellow spots are everywhere... here are some pics .... Hopefully its not to late for me to save it... i tried to take some pics of the spots ... let me know what u think... thanks


----------



## theyorker (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm a newbie, but I've read when leaves begin to yellow from the bottom up that the plant is eating itself and needs nutrients.  General Hydroponics Flora Nova for vegging has worked well for me.  Later.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 23, 2007)

yea i know its not that because it has nutrients in the soil .. thanks though


----------



## rami (Feb 23, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie, but I've read when leaves begin to yellow from the bottom up that the plant is eating itself and needs nutrients. General Hydroponics Flora Nova for vegging has worked well for me. Later.


 
that could be a ph problem i think...


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 25, 2007)

alright is 7.6 terribly high for a PH ???? I first started using poland springs water and everything was fine ... the spots only happend when i started using tap water.... but on the poland springs web site it says all of its waters are from 6.02-7.6 .... any thoughts ???


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 25, 2007)

heres some pics ... let me know what you think... thanks


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 25, 2007)

2 of the same pic .. sorry


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 25, 2007)

its about 8 inches high


----------



## theyorker (Feb 25, 2007)

How old are they?


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 25, 2007)

2 months .. kinda small but


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 27, 2007)

more pics with some wierd white stuff on the clay pots ... i have no idea what it is ..


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 27, 2007)

O yea and this plant smells hahaa.... people were not kidding when they said the AK-47 straind stinks .. my other grow didnt smell nearly as much


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi dude thats a nice looking babie you got there... 

The white stuff  is fungus... a true sign of over watering ...as far as  clay pots are concerned. The moisture  at the bottom of the pot is a lot wetter than the top...tip...have a dry thin stick insert into pot  ...view the dampness at the bottom ....i bet it wetter on the lower end of the stick.... ...as for your yellow dots on the leaves , my thoughts are that soil bought from the shop , that is mass produced  can out stain the time it is on the shelf and the minerals your baby needs are no longer in the soil.

A vegtable based mineral is needed eg, superthrive or formulex in the appropiate proporations....


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 27, 2007)

Really fungus ??!?!! wow suprised me ... i dont over water i know that .. if anything i under water .... but i take ur word for it ... You really think theres not nuts in the soil anymore ??? hmm maybe ur right ... maybe i will pick some stuff up


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 27, 2007)

know of anywhere to get some good nutes that wont hurt my plant ?? I used to use Petersons 20-20-20 and it worked pretty well .. let me know ... i might have to go online 2 buy it this time of year


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 27, 2007)

The yellow dots couldnt have anything to do with the water PH ?


----------



## Doman (Feb 27, 2007)

I found it hard to underwater these plants, so it's possible there is more water in there than you think.  The last time I watered my plants was the 21st of february.  It's now the 27th and they show no signs of needing water.  I also keep my grow room fairly humid though.  Well depending on where you live, you should be able to get _some_ supplies.  Look for a local greenhouse or garden shop.  They carry your items 365 days a year, but are sometimes hard to find.  Look around.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 27, 2007)

yea deff i will look around .. yea i wait a good while to water and i can tell they need water by lettin them droop a little then giving them water ..then they perk right up


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright well this yellowness is taking hold of the whole leaves could this be insufficient nutrients ??????? it starts on the outside then works its way into the whole leaf ... not doing good ...


----------



## theyorker (Mar 1, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie, but I've read when leaves begin to yellow from the bottom up that the plant is eating itself and needs nutrients. General Hydroponics Flora Nova for vegging has worked well for me. Later.


 
Dude not to bust your chops, but I posted this on 2/23.....:headbang: 

Your plants are screaming "FEED ME WILBUR!!!"  Feed them something higher in N and K (first and third number) at label strength.

Later


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 1, 2007)

yea sorry theyorker .. im gunna see what i can find ... i will let u know ... thanks


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright i got some Miracle-Gro Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food 24-8-16.... Im gunna use it tonight and hopefully i see results in a few days.... i will let u know..


----------



## theyorker (Mar 1, 2007)

Go light the first time.  Use 1/2 label strength the first time.  I bet you will notice a difference within 24 hours.  Later.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks theyorker .. will do


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey theyorker.. the spoted dots have stop i think but i think i got some nute burn.. maybe i went to heavy the first time .. it pretty much seemed to stop growing.. I will get some pics up this weekend for you to see


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 18, 2007)

ok now .. im pretty sure the plant is a she. because the characteristics are there. But she is almost 2 months old.  i just flushed her out and im stayin off the nutes for a while. I had some serious burn going. im taking her out of the tiny grow box and im gunna try and make a new one. im ordering some lowryder # 2's and they are going to be perfect for my tiny grow space. but i was just wondering if leaves curlying downwards means anything.. i tried to get some pics of it but i have a terrible camera. the plant is about a foot tall now and is looking a little better then a week or two ago. but heres some pics.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 25, 2007)

Alrighty. Sorry i have no been keeping my journal up to date. been bizzy.My power went out last weekend and with no lights she started to stretch a bit. Im kinda mad about that but there was nothin i could have done but put her near the window and hope for the best. im just waiting for another month or so and i can put her outside. The leaves are still curling at the tips downward and there is still a little nute burn from before i flushed her. let me know what you think.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 26, 2007)

are u cloning just hope shes a girl thats all next time get feminized but if your just growin that girl ur cool i just do more better the odds for me i do as much not overboard but enought always put mines i net cups about 2 inched .They usually get about 16 -22 inches sometime 26 -27 so next time do more cant hurt .hell there gettin done around the same time more bud keep up the good work girl hope to seee that baby bud


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 26, 2007)

looks good man, have you been able to sex?
without substituted light, just sitting on your window waiting for sunlight
"should" be fine.....for shortest period of time possible.the gals don`t like it,obviously.
before i started what i consider to be my "wealth of knoledge" grows, i tried lots of differing ways in which to create this wonderfull plant(i didn`t know you could only smoke the females!) "I" used window light, with a little substituted cfl`s, although  not enough lumens to be benneficial to the guys n` gals.I had seed from "bird seed" from the local store,this was due to one of my friends enlightening me with some knoledge on "Trill" bird feed.Yes it does contain "hemp" seed, however this has little or no THC content as this "hemp" seed is grown for it`s industrial uses. This has no smokeable content.(thanx for the info on this Hick)This is however a good way to begin, and lets you know what to expect from the real quality seed for free.It grows exactly the same as "normal" mj, but this method would let you get your tactics down before spending various amounts of hard earned cash,which on your first grow will probably be wasted.
anyway, sorry for hijackin` your thread there dude and yeah, plant should be fine "for the immediate future". Read,read,read. best advice i can give.
good luck man,keep us updated on your grow.
cheers:smoke1: :bong1: :smoke1:


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 5, 2007)

alright here is an updated pick and im putting her into flowering .. she is kinda skinny and lanky and i hope she will fill up with some warm white CFl's .. do u think so ???


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 6, 2007)

:stoned: :ccc: :stoned:  hey man  how`s it going?
have you sexed the hopefull female yet?alternating nodes? couldn`t really make it out in the pic.
looks healthy though,should be fine to place in flower,couple of weeks-sex will show.
good luck man.
you still having problems with "yellow spots"?


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well thats the wierd part .. i havent seen an alternating node but its not a male because i can see the female hairs ..... i havent seen any pollen sacks yet so thats what i was lookin for .. and it looks like its about to flower due to lack of light so i gotta ger her as many warm white CFL;s as i can get ... heres a few more pics .. none will help u see her close but i figured i would throw them in ... o yea and shes not always in this room shes usually in a closet but i wanted to really take a look at her today ...


----------



## BSki8950 (May 4, 2007)

Alright well she has been flowering for almost a month now... This girl Stinks !!! haha its awesome ... there is resin all over the leaves. I am only using about 80 watts of warm white CFL's on her. The bud I will get off her will be minimal but i just wanted to see how good the smoke was so i can grow more outside in the summer


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

looks good man, hopefully the last 4 weeks goes as well as the first for you .
good luck dude.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 4, 2007)

thanks shuggy


----------



## BSki8950 (May 18, 2007)

Alright well i think shes around day 40 of flowering ... I have one pretty good sized main cola and some smaller buds down bottom.. I know I shouldnt cut her down right now but i dont want to wait and miss the window and i dont want to mess it up.. as far as i can see without a good microscope the trichs are still clear and the pistils are all still clear down bottom of the plant with no signs of red or brown.... So i think i should wait about a week or two .....When flushing her i should just give her alot of water and let it drain out the bottom right ??? in the pics u really can see much because my camera is terrible .. but let me know what you think


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 19, 2007)

wait man wait! until atleast 56 days, those buds will fill out more dude.
wait untill 2/3 of the pistills have turned orange, for the half and half stone.the window is 2 weeks long!
:smoke1: :tokie: :smoke1:


----------



## BSki8950 (May 19, 2007)

thanks for the advice shuggy


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

damn bro those budz look awsome bet u cant wait to smoke those ladies  have u sampled them at all yet


----------



## BSki8950 (May 19, 2007)

nah not yet .. i have some lowryders that were finished so i have been smoking them and they arnt bad at all .. it prob wont compare to this AK bud though .. i cant wait


----------



## BSki8950 (May 29, 2007)

Alright well i had to chop her yesterday because i am moving and i dont want to walk out of my house with my AK-48 in my hands. haha. I think she was around day 50 of flowering. I know i choped her a bit early but i think i got some good bud. What if any are the drawbacks of cutting early besides a loss of bud ???? there shouldnt be a decrease in potency of the bud i do have right ???  The trichs look amazing ...  I will post some pics after she is dried out


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 29, 2007)

it all depends on the "stone" you wish to aquire.harvest early and it`ll be a body/head high, if you take them to full term then you get the "couch-lock" high.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well i put a nice sized bud in the bong and smoked it over the weekend and i am not dissapointed at all. The high as expected and like shuggy and the moderators said was a very body/head high because i cut her down early. I was very energetic, which i never usually am when i smoke other stuff. it was not as harsh as i thought it would be and it left me the next day not remembering much. Very Strong odour and high. I deff. will buy from nirvana again and it will prob be blue mystic or white widow. but yea i highly recomend the AK-48 from nirvana.. Very fun


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 4, 2007)

what curing method are you using man? well done BTW,great job dude, get the pics up!


----------



## BSki8950 (Jun 5, 2007)

yea i hung her out to dry for about 2 days and then i got some tuperware and put some orange peels in there...... i made sure that the moisture wasnt a problem and i opened it up a few times a day at first and now just once a day.... my camera is messed up right now but i will try and post some pics when i get it back


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 5, 2007)

do the orange peels actually improve the overall taste of the smoke?


----------



## BSki8950 (Jun 5, 2007)

i really think they do ... i tried lemon peels with my lowryder and i liked that better . I like the smell the bud puts off


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 6, 2007)

i`m deffinately going to give that a try dude, makes sense.
cheers.


----------

